# Lịch khám định kỳ đầy đủ trong suốt thai kỳ



## Sim Med (28/9/19)

*Tham vấn y khoa: BS Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm*






Khám thai định kỳ giúp thai phụ theo dõi sức khỏe của mẹ và bé, đồng thời xử lý kịp thời các bất thường xảy ra. Ngoài ra thai phụ còn có cơ hội được tư vấn chăm sóc sức khỏe đúng cách để em phát triển một cách toàn diện nhất trong bụng mẹ.

*Tại sao nên khám thai định kỳ?*
Khám thai định kỳ vô cùng cần thiết trong quá trình mang thai bởi những ý nghĩa sau:

Giúp thai phụ nắm rõ tình hình phát triển của thai nhi thông qua các lần khám thai
Được tư vấn về chế độ dinh dưỡng hay những điều cần tránh khi mang thai để có một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh
Vì tính chính xác của kết quả xét nghiệm chỉ ở trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định
Kết quả của một số nghiên cứu cho thấy những bà mẹ tuân thủ lịch khám thai định kỳ có tỷ lệ thai nhi tử vong thấp hơn 5 lần, và cân nặng của trẻ đúng tiêu chuẩn nhiều hơn khi được sinh ra
*Lịch khám thai định kỳ trong tam cá nguyệt thứ nhất*

*1. Lần khám thai đầu tiên*
Thời gian: thai nhi từ 5 = 8 tuần tuổi.
Mục đích: Xác định chắc chắn có thai hay không, và vị trí làm tổ của thai
Xét nghiệm cần thực hiện:

Xác định chỉ số BMI (dựa vào chiều cao và cân nặng): đánh giá bạn có bị thừa cân, béo phì hay không
Đo huyết áp: xác định có bị huyết áp cao, nguy cơ tiền sản giật hay không
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu: kiểm tra nồng độ hormoon thai kỳ (hCG) nhằm xác định sự phát triển của thai nhi
Siêu âm: kiểm tra vị trí, tuổi của thai nhi nhằm phát hiện các bất thường
Xác định ngày dự kiến sinh và tính tuổi thai dựa vào ngày đầu tiên của kỳ kinh nguyệt cuối
Xét nghiệm máu: nhằm kiểm tra nồng độ kháng thể sau khi tiêm vacxin (kháng thể bệnh sởi, bệnh thủy đậu, viêm gan B, giang mai, HIV/AIDS, ...)
Tư vấn:

Uống bổ sung acid folic nhằm ngăn ngừa các dị tật ở thai nhi
Tư vấn về dinh dưỡng, chế độ ăn uống và vệ sinh thực phẩm
Từ bỏ các thói quen xấu hoặc môi trường sống làm việc ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi: hút thuốc, làm việc trong môi trường độc hại, uống rượu bia,...
Tư vấn về sàng lọc trước sinh
Tiền sử bệnh liên quan đến thai nhi: bạn đã từng sẩy thai, sinh non, tiền sản giật, bệnh mãn tính như đái tháo đường, tăng huyết áp, từng có con bị dị tật bẩm sinh, bạn hoặc người than mắc các bệnh di truyền




​Từ bỏ các thói quen xấu như hút thuốc, làm việc trong môi trường độc hại, uống rượu bia,... 

*2. Lần khám thứ hai*
Thời gian: thai nhi khoảng 8 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: Kiểm tra toàn diện hơn, bác sĩ sẽ siêu âm xác định tim thai, các vấn đề của phôi thai, nếu trong lần đầu đi khám, cái thai quá nhỏ bác sĩ chưa xác định được.
Xét nghiệm: các xét nghiệm cơ bản giống lần một

*3. Lần khám thai thứ 3*
Thời gian: tuần thai từ 10 - tuần 13 6 ngày
Mục đích: Kiểm tra các dị tật ở thai nhi
Xét nghiệm:

Xét nghiệm Thalassemia: xác định có nguy cơ bị bệnh thiếu máu di truyền, hồng cầu bị vỡ sớm dẫn đến thiếu oxy hay không.
Xét nghiệm Double test: đo nhịp tim của thai nhi
Siêu âm kiểm tra dị dạng chi,
Siêu âm kiểm tra thoát vị cơ hoành
Siêu âm đo độ mờ da gáy: nhằm đánh giá nguy cơ bị bệnh Down của thai nhi. Nếu kết quả siêu âm đo độ mờ da gáy cho thấy thai nhi có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh di truyền, bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định bạn làm xét nghiệm sinh thiết gai nhau(CVS). Sinh thiết gai nhau được thực hiện sớm là từ tuần thứ 10 đến tuần thứ 13 của thai kỳ. Xét nghiệm sinh thiết gai nhau là một xét nghiệm xâm lấn, có nguy cơ gây sẩy thai với tỷ lệ rất thấp chỉ dưới 1%.
Lịch khám thai định kỳ trong tam cá nguyệt thứ hai (từ tuần 14 – 27 tuần 6 ngày)

*4. Lần khám thứ tư*
Thời gian: thai nhi từ 14 - 16 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: kiểm tra sự phát triển của thai nhi và các nguy cơ về dị tật bẩm sinh
Xét nghiệm: các xét nghiệm kiểm tra sức khỏe thông thường như xét nghiệm máu, nước tiểu, siêu âm, ...

*5. Lần khám thai thứ 5*
Thời gian: Khi thai nhi được 16 - 20 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: Kiểm tra sự phát triển của thai nhi và các dị tật bẩm sinh bằng các xét nghiệm chính xác hơn.
Xét nghiệm:

Chỉ số BMI
Kiểm tra huyết áp
Khám thai: kiểm tra nhịp tim và đo tử cung tính bằng tuổi thai
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu: nhằm kiểm tra nồng độ đường máu, protein để tầm soát dấu hiệu của đái tháo đường thai kỳ và nguy cơ tiền sản giật
Siêu âm: kiểm tra sự phát triển của thai nhi và phát hiện các bất thường về lượng nước ối
Chọc ối: xét nghiệm được thực hiện khi bác sĩ phát hiện có bất thường liên quan đến các dị tật của thai nhi. Thời gian làm xét nghiệm thích hợp từ tuần 15 đến tuần 18. Kết quả xét nghiệm được trả sau 24 giờ đến 4 tuần
Xét nghiệm Triple test: xét nghiệm giúp phát hiện các dị tật ống thần kinh, các rối loạn về gen
*6. Lần khám thai thứ 6*
Thời gian: thai nhi từ 20 - 24 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: kiểm tra hình thái thai nhi, tầm soát các bất thường (tim, chân tay, bụng, xương, não, cột sống, thận) và kiểm tra vị trí bám của nhau thai, lượng nước ối.
Xét nghiệm:

Chỉ số BMI
Kiểm tra huyết áp
Khám thai: Để tính tuổi thai và kiểm tra tim thai
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu
Siêu âm kiểm tra sự phát triển của thai nhi và kiểm tra lượng nước ối
Nếu kiểm tra thấy các bất thường nghiêm trọng về thể chất, bác sĩ sẽ cân nhắc chỉ định đình chỉ thai nghén. Việc làm này nên được thực hiện trước tuần thứ 24 của thai kỳ
*7. Lần khám thai thứ 7*
Thời gian: thai nhi từ 24 tuần - 27 tuần 6 ngày
Mục đích: Kiểm tra sự bất đồng nhóm máu, sự thay đổi bất thường trên cơ thể mẹ có khả năng ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi
Xét nghiêm:

Kiểm tra chỉ số BMI
Kiểm tra huyết áp
Khám thai: Để tính tuổi thai và kiểm tra tim thai
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu
Siêu âm kiểm tra sự phát triển của thai nhi và kiểm tra lượng nước ối
Xét nghiệm máu nhằm tầm soát đái tháo đường thai kỳ
Xét nghiệm máu để xác định sự bất đồng nhóm máu giữa mẹ và thai nhi: bác sĩ sẽ đề nghị bạn làm một xét nghiệm máu khác để kiểm tra xem liệu cơ thể bạn có tạo ra các kháng thể chống lại yếu tố Rh dương tính của bé. Bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định theo dõi kĩ hơn nếu kết quả xét nghiệm cho thấy cơ thể bạn sản xuất ra kháng thể chống lại Rh dương của bé. Chỉ định tiêm glubulin miễn nhiễm Rh có thể được tiêm trên cơ thể bạn để ngăn chặn quá trình sản xuất kháng thể chống lại Rh dương của bé
Lịch khám thai kỳ trong tam cá nguyệt thứ 3

*8. Lần khám thai thứ 8*
Thời gian: Thai nhi từ 28 - 36 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: Kiểm tra ngôi thai, sự phát triển của thai, và tiêm phòng cuống rốn
Xét nghiêm:

Xét nghiệm máu
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu
Siêu âm thai: nhằm xác định ngôi thai và hướng dẫn xoay ngôi thai, kiểm tra cổ tử cung xem có dấu hiệu sắp sinh hay chưa
Tiêm phòng uốn ván cuống rốn: Tiêm phòng 2 mũi, mỗi mũi cách nhau 1 tháng để phòng bệnh uốn ván cho bé
Xét nghiệm Non - stress (NST): nhằm kiểm tra sức khỏe của thai nhi và kiểm tra xem em bé có nhận đủ oxy hay không
Từ tuần thứ 30 trở đi:

Đếm cử động của thai nhi: bình thường 4 lần/giờ
Tái khám khi phát hiện các bất thường: đau bụng, ra máu âm đạo, thai máy yếu và các dấu hiệu bất thường khác




​
Tiêm phòng uốn ván cuống rốn     

*9. Lần khám thai thứ 11 đến 14*
Thời gian: thai nhi từ 36 - 40 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: Kiểm tra tử cung và tư vấn các dấu hiệu sắp sinh
Xét nghiệm:

Kiểm tra cổ tử cung
Siêu âm theo dõi thai nhi
Kiểm tra khung chậu để xác định bạn có khả năng sinh thường hay không
Xét nghiệm Non - stress
*10. Lần khám thứ 15*
Thời gian: Thai nhi từ 40 - 42 tuần tuổi
Mục đích: Cân nhắc bạn sinh con bằng can thiệp hay tiếp tục chờ đợi
Xét nghiệm:

Thăm khám
Siêu âm kiểm tra nước ối và tình trạng thai nhi


----------

